# Itunes Account ohne Zahlungsmethode nicht erstellbar ?



## Bullz (21. Januar 2011)

hallo, 

wollte gerade für meinen Paps einen IT Account erstellen. Bei Zahlungsarten konnte man früher immer " keine Zahlungsart " angeben.

Jetzt aber habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen 3 Kreditkarten und Click and Buy ... und komme da nicht mehr vorbei. Früher war dort ein weiter Punkt zum anklicken. " nichts angeben "

Wie komme ich nun an einen Account ohne meine Daten anzugeben ? Haben nur vor kostenlose Software zu laden. Geschweige den haben wir gar keine KK.


----------



## Ezio (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab gerade einen Account erstellt (vom iPhone aus) und konnte da einfach bei der KK "keine" auswählen...


----------



## FreakyRadio (21. Januar 2011)

Beim iTunes Store gehts es glaub ich nicht ohne.
Nur beim App Store gehts ohne. Also mal direkt auf der HP von Appel gucken.
Des hab ich eben grad ergoogelt: Einen iTunes App Store-Account ohne Kreditkarte erstellen


----------



## byte1981 (21. Januar 2011)

Also es funktioniert so ich hab mir auch vor längeren einen Account erstellt ,du musst im 
iTunes-Store unter Apps einfach (ohne angemeldet zu sein) auf eine Gratis-App klicken.
Danach wirst du aufgefordert dich anzumelden,erstelle dir dann einen neuen Account,dort 
kannst du  dann auch die Option "keine" (unter Bankverbindung) auswählen.

Hab's nochmal ausprobiert (unter iTunes 10.1.1) funktioniert immer noch.


----------



## Operator (22. Januar 2011)

Kannst dir auch im Mediamarkt ne Itunes karte holen haste gleich 10E zum verprassen und musst auch keine Bankdaten angeben .


----------



## Bullz (22. Januar 2011)

dankje @mrac für den Link aber das stimmt nicht mehr.

HowTo: iTunes Account ohne Kreditkarte erstellen | BENM.AT

Schaut euch punkt 6 an. 

Paypal und None  sind verschwunden bzw nicht mehr auswählbar.


----------

